# Wiederholungsanweisung für Objekte



## RowdyN (18. Nov 2015)

Hallo Leute,
mit den Ergebnissen aus meiner heutigen WI Stunde habe ich eben noch ein bischen an der einen Aufgabe weiter herumprobiert. Hierbei wollte ich, dass sich eine Ampel automatisch umschaltet.

```
public void schalteAutomatisch()
    {
        for(int i =0;i<100;i=i+1)
        {
            schalteWeiter();
        }
```
Leider schaltet der viel zu schnell. Gibt es da etwas mitdem ich den Vorgang verlangsamen kann?

Lg RowdyN


----------



## VfL_Freak (18. Nov 2015)

Moin,

lasse das Ganze in einem eigenen Thread laufen, den Du dann jeweils für eine dezidierte Zeit schlafen legst!
http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/javainsel9/javainsel_14_002.htm

Gruß Klaus


----------



## RowdyN (18. Nov 2015)

Ich habe das so gelöst:

```
public void schalteAutomatisch()
    {
        for(int i =0;i<100;i=i+1)
        {
            schalteWeiter();
            try {
                Thread.sleep(1000);
            } catch (InterruptedException e){
                e.printStackTrace();
            }
        }
    }
```

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------

